# CPR Refresher Video



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Good stuff everybody should know


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

I had to watch it so many times to really understand it.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Makes me wonder how they treat a heat casualty?


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

lol- as a CPR instr for years- I've never tried that particular outfit while teaching. Maybe for my next class....


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

This was up last spring too. I almost forgot the proper method. This should just be a sticky... err I mean a permanent reminder.


----------

